# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Fave Balwin?

## lildevil

Who's your fave baldwin?
Danny
Frankie
Jamie
Warren
Mike

----------


## lildevil

Frankie's the best cause she a real B***h.

----------


## Abi

Mike, he's the original and the best

----------


## shannisrules

my fave baldwin is franki i like her fashion sense

----------


## Treacle

Never heard of them sorry  :Smile:

----------


## Jade

Frankie!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Frankie!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Frankie's the best cause she a real B***h.


Why's she a bitch?   :Confused:

----------


## lildevil

cause the things that go on between her and Leanne.

----------


## shannisrules

and she always gets her way when she wants to

----------


## chance

frankie is really nice,i like danny too though hes really funny

----------


## Angeldelight

Frankie is my fave... with Jamie in close second... Danny's just being a evil git... why on earth do you sleep with your son's girlfriend? duh!

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

my fav is danny and frankie so i voted danny

----------


## Kaydie

Frankie

----------


## samantha nixon

frankie is my fav baldwin but if you can call penny a baldwin i like her

----------


## Chris_2k11

Penny's too snobby!   :Thumbsdown:  lol

----------


## samantha nixon

no shes not shes hardly in it

----------


## Johnny Allen

Danny because he never fails to make me laugh

----------


## Keating's babe

Danny gets my vote.  :Smile:  

I don't think Frankie is a bitch - she just tells it like it is.  And her assumptions about Leanne are right.

----------


## Layne

Frankie is my fav but i also love danny a real cockney lad!!!!

----------


## feelingyellow

jamie, i just thinks he so sweet to leanne and he always tries to keep everyone happy   :Wub:

----------


## phils little sister

i voted Danny

----------


## lildevil

Frankie is the best. Danny is being unfaithful to her.

----------


## CrazyLea

i voted danny cause he's funny. but i like jamie aswell. i dont like warren at all

----------


## lildevil

i can't stand warren, its good that's he's left.

----------


## tammyy2j

Jamie and Mark

----------


## xCharliex

One of my all time fav actresses of course the wonderful Debra Stephenson aka Frankie

----------


## emma172

Mike cause he's classic

----------


## i_luv_dennis

warren he is so fit

----------


## Potato1992

i luv frankie she is serious and then quite funny around vera

----------


## lildevil

i think that Frankie shouldn't of apologised to leanne cause she's a bitch, also i agree with you that Frankie is funny around vera.

----------


## CrazyLea

> i can't stand warren, its good that's he's left.


has warren gone???

shows how much i pay attention

----------


## Chris_2k11

> has warren gone???
> 
> shows how much i pay attention


lol yeah, he left a few weeks ago.

----------


## Abbie

i voted for frankie

----------


## Chris_2k11

Why is that Adam lad not on the list?

----------


## Abbie

it looks like she is winning too

----------


## Chris_2k11

> no shes not shes hardly in it


What difference does that make? She's still snobby!

----------


## Abbie

> Why is that Adam lad not on the list?


hehe good point must addmit i forgot about him too

----------


## Chris_2k11

Alma was a good Baldwin!

----------


## Abbie

> What difference does that make? She's still snobby!


i know what you mean she does my head in sometimes but i still like her

----------


## Abbie

> Alma was a good Baldwin!


i remember her !!!!!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i know what you mean she does my head in


She said something to Mike about Deidre a while back, I think it was something like "What on earth did you see in her Mike!?" I was thinking, 'Well you're hardly Pamela Anderson are you!?'   :EEK!:

----------


## true.moon

danny is funny

----------


## Chris_2k11

> danny is funny


Yeah he is! He provides the right amount of comedy that the show needs... him & Blanche.

----------


## true.moon

they would make a good couple
well not really
lol

----------


## Lisa321

Frankie, a lovely new actress, and she plays the part really well. Plus i dont really like the others much.

----------


## kayla05

Frankie is great but it had to be Danny, i love him, he's a great character and he is rather cute!

----------


## luna_lovegood

I would have picked Adam but seeing as he is not listed I'll pick Mike.

----------

